# Urgent Help <> Student Dependent Visa



## akash2525 (May 13, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm currently in Australia on a student visa and applied for a student dependent visa for my wife. We got married during my course here while she was back in India (I travelled back for the wedding!) and have submitted a visa on our own without an agent since no one sounded convincing enough to handle subsequent entrants as an exception. 

My question is based on the timeframe of such a visa and if she is to a medical based on the TRN (since we havent been allocated a case officer, we dont have a HAP ID and the visa has been submitted).

Also, I chose to take an individual OSHC for her (as opposed to couple insurance) since there was a significant price difference between the couple's cover and individual cover for both. I reckon this is more of a marketing move by the insurance companies rather than them being imperative in the visa grant/process.

So, if any one could help me with the timeframe and any suggestions to expedite the process, that'd be great. 

Case Details:
Primary Student Visa Holder : (Masters Degree) valid till 2019 subclass 500
Subsequent Entrant: 1 (wife)
Date Applied: 26/04/2017 
Its been ~17 days since we lodged the visa.

Thanks in advance.
Akash


----------



## Simran khaira (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, Just wanted to know if your wife has got dependent visa yet? because ours is the same case as yours. its been 3 months that we have applied for the visa.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

akash2525 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently in Australia on a student visa and applied for a student dependent visa for my wife. We got married during my course here while she was back in India (I travelled back for the wedding!) and have submitted a visa on our own without an agent since no one sounded convincing enough to handle subsequent entrants as an exception.
> 
> My question is based on the timeframe of such a visa and if she is to a medical based on the TRN (since we havent been allocated a case officer, we dont have a HAP ID and the visa has been submitted).
> ...


Hi there, 
Please share if individual insurance worked? My sister inlaw who is already here is on English course duration health insurance and they won't activate the other one which would delay his visa lodgement. Really want to know if this individual insurance would work.
If you can share about yours. many thanks


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello all...I applied for dependant visa on Nov 8, 2017 and still waiting for decision on my application :-( How long does it take for Australian Embassy in New Delhi to process subsequent entrant visa subclass 500?


----------



## HasijaR (Feb 17, 2018)

akash2525 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently in Australia on a student visa and applied for a student dependent visa for my wife. We got married during my course here while she was back in India (I travelled back for the wedding!) and have submitted a visa on our own without an agent since no one sounded convincing enough to handle subsequent entrants as an exception.
> 
> My question is based on the timeframe of such a visa and if she is to a medical based on the TRN (since we havent been allocated a case officer, we dont have a HAP ID and the visa has been submitted).
> ...


Hi Akash,

Would like to know if under subclass 500 student visa, can dependent work unlimited hours in case the main applicant student is following Masters by coursework?

Thanks
Romit


----------



## ritzkaur (Jun 19, 2018)

Hii... I am student visa subclass 500 doing masters here in Australia. I have lodged my husband's file from Australia for student dependent. Can anyone tell me about the processing time of student dependent ? I am so worried about it


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ritzkaur said:


> Hii... I am student visa subclass 500 doing masters here in Australia. I have lodged my husband's file from Australia for student dependent. Can anyone tell me about the processing time of student dependent ? I am so worried about it




I think processing time is two months.Refer *Visa Processing Times*.

The only suggestion that anyone can provide to expedite the process is submit all required documents before a CO ask.


----------



## priyankaraorp (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi
Does anyone received the subsequent entrant 500 visa recently?
I had applied on 12 October 2018 but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## someGuyWhoCodes (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a query.

I will be allocated visa subclass 500 as i will be doing masters by research. I will be getting married 8-9 months from now. So, will my wife get a visa under my visa? I haven't declared any spouse in my application as i don't have any right now. How can I make her apply the visa and under which category?

Thanks in advance.


----------

